# When are **** worth saving?



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Not trying to break the thread, but my question is when are the hides worth saving? As I have been trapping them since spring as they are a nuicance. I am guessing I have caught between 25 aand 30 *****?

I purchased a few more traps for fall, what is the anticipated price for a raw ****?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know last year **** were going for nearly what coyotes were. Last I heard they should be good this year too.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Mid-October, talk to Rich he will tell you when he starts buying them!


----------

